# Cirrus cúmulus?



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 12:47)

Andei a rever algumas fotos que tinha em arquivo e encontrei estas, de há um ou dois anos atrás. Parecem ser cirrus cúmulus 
Que lhes parecem?


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 12:56)

Yup, são mesmo!


----------



## Bruno Campos (14 Set 2006 às 14:19)

concordo! 
A segunda foto está particularmente muito bonita


----------



## ACalado (18 Set 2006 às 22:00)

Bruno Campos disse:


> concordo!
> A segunda foto está particularmente muito bonita



sem duvidas   sao cirrus cúmulos


----------



## Minho (18 Set 2006 às 22:47)

Yep, também concordo. 
Esse tipo de nuvens, quando as condições o permitem, são do melhor para fotografar o por-do-sol. Dão um dramatismo a fotografia único


----------

